# lard & coconut oil



## sososo (Sep 2, 2013)

I want to make a soap containing only *lard* and *coconut oil*. What is the *minimum amount* of coconut oil (in %) I have to use so that I get a good lather?
Thank you.


----------



## Robert (Sep 2, 2013)

sososo said:


> I want to make a soap containing only *lard* and *coconut oil*. What is the *minimum amount* of coconut oil (in %) I have to use so that I get a good lather?
> Thank you.


Ideas of "good lather" vary, so it might be best to compare with common mass market soaps.  You can check out Kirk's all-coconut for one extreme.  Then down from that are Lux, Lifebuoy, and Camay, each believed to have a slight majority of coconut.  I think Ivory's around 30%, and Pure & Natural near 20%.  That's not a completely fair comparison because they make up the rest with tallow or palm (or hydrogenated palm) rather than lard, and they leave little or no glycerine in, but should give you a rough idea. There are people who've soaped with just lard and been satisfied with the lather.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd try 30% CO and 70% PO with a 8% SF to start.

However, I'd also use a liquid oil - olive, rice bran, etc. to make this a more balanced bar.


----------



## sososo (Sep 2, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I'd try 30% CO and 70% PO with a 8% SF to start.


I want a soap made only of *lard *and *coconut oil*.


----------



## newbie (Sep 2, 2013)

Same applies, I would say. A 30/70 bar of coconut/lard, and palm is often referred to as vegetable tallow. Has enough of the same properties to be good subs for each other.


----------



## sososo (Sep 2, 2013)

newbie said:


> A 30/70 bar of coconut/lard...


So, do you think that 30% CO is the minimum?


----------



## judymoody (Sep 2, 2013)

sososo said:


> I want a soap made only of *lard *and *coconut oil*.



Sorry, I meant 30% CO and 70% lard.  Lard is so similar to PO chemically, that I wrote the wrong one down by mistake.


----------



## newbie (Sep 2, 2013)

No, I don't think 30% CO is a minimum at all. I think you could even do 15%- lather would be a bit different but the bar might be less drying. With 30% CO I would make sure you do a decent SF, like the 10% that was suggested. The lard will produce a creamier lather (after aging- I find it kind of slick and low until after some months) and the CO more bubbles, but the CO at 30% might be too cleansing, thus the higher SF. 

I have made a 85/15 Tallow/castor with very nice results. You just have to play around a bit. Perhaps you already do this, but with a new recipe, I always make just a small batch- about 28-30 oz of oils in case I don't like it.


----------



## sistrum (Sep 2, 2013)

I like to keep my coconut at 25% in most any bar or under, but then I also don't like to go over 5% SF very often.  I find 20%coconut and 80% lard a nice bar.  It lathers a bit better at a lower temp than full lard, gives nice upfront bubbles but keeps the creaminess of lard without it getting lost.
Test batches are the only way to find what you yourself likes best.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, I would be happy to make 20% CO 80% lard. That would be a nice soap. Maybe add a little sugar for a bit more bubble-age, if additives are permitted.

Right now, I have a 10% CO, 90% lard bar in the soap dish by my bathroom sink. For quick handwashing, it is not super bubbly, but it gets the job done. I especially like it because it doesn't get goopy in the soap dish as quickly as my more lather-y bars. In the shower it has a nice amount of lather -- no complaints there.


----------



## sososo (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you all. I think that this will be 15/85.


----------



## Candybee (Sep 3, 2013)

I make a super sudsy bastile with only 15% coconut oil. Haven't tried it with lard but I'm sure it would work nicely. Personally I don't make any soap with CO more than 25% unless I am making a salt bar or laundry soap. Too much CO makes my skin dry and itchy.


----------

